# My 55 gallon Goldfish Planted aquarium experience



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new to this, and I've recently tried setting up a 55g tank, as of 21/02/2012 so the first week 

Also from Australia, so hi everyone!

Aquarium Dimensions: 48" x 20" x 14"

I have roughly 60Kg of river gravel (or river sand), and quite a few plants in there atm ( I will try to take a picture of this asap)

Due to budget, I'm running some strange devices so bear with me (from what I read, my stuff looks very amateur)

Filter: Resun EF1600 (1600 L/hr or 425 g/hr)
ADL 4 foot T5 with 2 x 35W flourescents ( I think the light housing is reflective)
some resun airpump with 2 outlets (not sure output)
No CO2, just using flourish excel and flourish as per dose, although I think the Val doesn't like the excel so I'm going back to my Azoo carbon plus to see if that makes any difference.

I know you aren't meant to stock this much, but I had a goldfish tank which was 2 foot (roughly 80L or 20gallons) with 10 goldfish in there (yes I know this sounds stupid) and 3 sucking cat fish (probably chinese algae eaters). The cabinet is about 15 years old, and has started to swell due to water damage and hence changed to the above.

Anyway, after spending 10 hours setting up the gravel and washing etc including planting etc I left the water for 72 hours and then put my chinese suckers in (thought it was a good idea, they seem to love it). 2 days, a friend gave me about 30 white cloud mountain minnows to put in the tank which i thought was also a good idea (white clouds were pretty happy). Yesterday I put in my 5 gold fish just to give the filter some time to adjust before putting the other 5 goldfish in.

The white clouds and algae suckers which were all swimming nicely have now all hidden away, hopefully they come out to play soon. 

I know this sounds overcrowded but they were pretty happy in my 20 gallon. 

I will post up some photos and keep a journal here as I go along. Would love some tips (I know the tank is what it is, I can't afford anymore).

The goldfish are all about 4 inches long and theres some fantails (1 blackmoor), comets and feeders and maybe a carp? no idea y its there, but they were $3AUD each and my dad decided to buy a whole heap. 

I hope I haven't waffled on too long, but I'm all ears to opinions and advice. People tell me not to do a goldfish planted, but my 2 foot was planted now I just have a 4 foot planted tank.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

here's some photos, I'll keep uploading as I take them


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

some more photos


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

and some more photos, happy viewing


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not actually entirely sure of all the flora I have but here goes as to what I think. Yes I don't have all aquatics (damn the pet shop for selling me non aquatics) but there's some there.

Anubias (dunno which one)
micro chain sword x 2
amazon sword x 2
crypt (not sure)
hair grass x 3
val x 3
wysteria
pennywort (money wort??)
aluminium plant?
purple temple
2 kinds of rush
Chinese evergreen
The others I'm not sure of so I'll be all ears for someone to tell me what they are 

Thanks again


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, you guys in Australia are an entire year ahead of us?
Beautiful, but the goldfish may have their way with tender plants. Be prepared. I share your love for goldfish, I keep an Oranda and a Broadtail presently. No more plants for me though. It does sound a bit overcrowded .
I am leaning towards less is more these days.Good luck with your new tank. You might try grouping your plants a bit closer together for a more dramatic look.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

hey thanks for the reply 

yeah I was thinking of doing that, but I'm going to be buying some more val to fill in the other bits, was thinking of that cabomba, but I've tried that before and goldfish ate it all.  it would really just be for my white clouds in case they breed (heres to hoping, since there is like 30 of them)

hahah you think thats overcrowded, i still have another 5 fish to go in...oh well.. They are still small so hopefully my filtration and the number of plants will mitigate this risk...we shall see

I'll look into cable ties and java fern, hornwort, and java moss. OR maybe another driftwood. I'm not sure yet. I'm thinking of another y branch on my filter plumbing as well to get more even flow across the tank and attaching a DIY diffuser. But that may be a project for a different day.


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice tank, just a tip though. I believe it is a crypt in the second pic above the algae eater, it seems it is in the pot. You should probably remove it and take off the fuzzy stuff off the roots and replant.


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

misfit36 said:


> Nice tank, just a tip though. I believe it is a crypt in the second pic above the algae eater, it seems it is in the pot. You should probably remove it and take off the fuzzy stuff off the roots and replant.


+1 i was gonna write that too you beat me to it, one of the pics has hairgrass in its pot too so i would do the same with that

and welcome to the planted tank there are not many aussies on here so its good to see a new one


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

haha +1 to you both for picking out these things 

I have the hairgrass in the pot from my last tank because my goldies kept ripping it up and because my substrate wasn't very thick it wouldn't have held. The crypt I only recently bought so haven't replanted yet. The micro chain swords are also in pots so I should probably take them out too. I'm just praying that the goldies don't pull it all out because thats what I believe will happen. Do you guys think its worth:

1) Take out hair grass and micro chain swords from pots and leaving it in foam so that goldies don't chomp all of it up?

2) The crypt I can probably take out because my goldies haven't really looked at it.

I think I might buy some more JBL Kugeln balls, I used them when I first planted the tank and virtually everything grew roots, lots of them. I replanted all my val to one corner on the right hand side since I had originally split them up (which was probably a bad idea) to try and create a curtain wall but the val seemed to be all dying off. 

I think I'm planning on some more plants but for my other tank so that they can grow, and when they grow to a certain length I can replant my main tank. Its been 10 days so far so I'm hoping for the best.

Is there any way to push up the flow on the filter without having my wysteria go to the right from bounce back? I've got it probably at 800L/s atm, and its leaning a little. I have tried to turn it up full, but the goldfish don't seem to like it and the wysteria leans further right.

I'm also trying to figure out two plants which I don't have the name of so I can research them:

In the picture above the algae eater to the right of the crypt and in the foreground of the driftwood with the anubias on it, there's a plant but I have no idea what it is. 

The other plant is, if you look at the pictures with purple temple in them (the one with the blurry orange object which is a comet) there's a furry pink/green leaf plant which I also don't know what it is.

I'm also curious with the lighting schedules people have their tank on. At the moment I have what I believe to be T5HO 2 x 35W globes running on a 55G which gives about 1.4W/g (I think around 5G is probably gravel though), and I just dose flourish excel or AZOO carbon plus (I don't know what was killing my val, and I assumed excel since I read somewhere that val doesn't like excel) with dosage a bit less than what is recommended on the bottle (underdosing). I turn on the lights about 730am in the morning and turn them off about 9pm at night so its maybe 14 hours of daylight, which is probably too much. Is 12 hours enough? I just like seeing my fish.

I keep worrying that my comets will chomp on my white clouds as well, but so far the white clouds are way too quick. I think because they have been grown in the wild in a pond (friend gave them to me, I have 30 something) even the small ones escape their mouths 

I might have to draw a picture of my layout of the tank since the photos probably don't give enough detail.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's a basic bird's eye view of my planted aquarium. It will probably change when the plants grow a bit more.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Some plants that goldfish may not pick on are the low light standards; java fern and anubia. Since you have a clump of anubia, you'll be fine with that. I have both in my tank, as well as hornwort (which grows fast - about a inch or more a day) and the goldfish don't bother them to any degree. I've heard java fern and java moss aren't very tasty to goldfish, so they leave those alone. Anubia has tough leaves, so goldfish can't/won't eat them, and hornwort has fine needles, and again, goldfish don't like to eat.

Hornwort grows so fast I understand that most people use it only to help get a planted aquarium started and then ditch it as the slower growing plants fill out.

I don't think the Aluminum plant is a real aquatic, so expect to have little success with it.

The plants you've identified as "Amazon sword?" certainly look like a swordplant to me. If so, and if it likes conditions in your tank, it can get huge.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks rickRS,

Yeah I read the aluminium and the purple temple aren't real aquatics. The other ?? I'm not sure if they are either.

I'm going to look up java fern and java moss, I'm just not sure where to tie that onto atm.

Anyone know about doing cannisters in parallel?? especially if the cannisters have different sized plumbing? What I am proposing to do is have the same inlet and same outlet for two cannisters, have a y piece at the inlet and a y piece at the outlet, Valves on inlet and outlet side of each cannister so that the efficiency of filtration will be greater (2 streams are better than one). I understand that this may create a choke point (or point of high pressure) on the y piece at the outlet end (inlet not so much), but I'm also unsure as to whether rubber hosing joined to plastic pipes (friction join) will hold against double the pressure (current cannister is max q=1600L/s currently at ~ 800L/s), so I'm considering an eheim 2215 or 2217 since I will have my tanks overstocked. I may look into a UV tube as well which i don't have atm in my current cannister. Although I'm not sure whether spending this kind of money, or just more money on plants would do the trick (more plants, eat more crap in the substrate i.e. poo, and clean the water for me anyway). I would really at the end of the day love to have what would be a natural ecosystem in an aquarium (plants for oxygenating and taking up nutrients which prevent all those nasties from surviving).

Ideas?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You are making me think I want to try plants one more time. I wonder if they would eat Blyxa?


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not sure, I don't even know what that is?? hahaha...

I need to check my inlet to canister, I'm afraid that my white clouds might get sucked up, although I only have my filter shut off valve at half way (half flow) so its probably around 600L/hr (150G/hr) and the holes as usual to the inlet are massive (the inlet plumbing to the Resun is huge). Can I just shove a sponge in there? and if I do what do I attach the sponge with?


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

I've decided not to play too much with my canister, although there is a kink in the inlet tube which is a little annoying. I will probably cut the tube a bit so that it fits a bit better (the weight of the water in the inlet tube is causing it). Anyway I keep trying to collect plants. I decided to also buy a pre filter sponge, although I suck at cutting it and made a hole in the side  oh well I guess you learn. I've put the side with the hole flush with the glass, silly white clouds kept trying to hide in the space where I was doing the work and I was so scared I would squash them, but they are hardy little buggers!

I now have 6 goldfish with my white clouds and algae eaters. I've also turned up the filter flow rate to pretty much max although I think the kink and the height of the tank above the cannister doesn't help the flow rate (although if its anywhere near half it'd pass, still better than my old hang on). Plus I am hoping that the number of plants in the tank balances out the bioload from the fish (please tell me I'm not dreaming).

I've replanted the micro chain swords as you guys suggested, but the hairgrass I'm leaving (there's a whole host of roots underneath, not good to disturb a good thing right?) + that sponge is a b!tch to remove. Same as the crypt, has an excellent root system atm and has escaped crypt melt and is growing well. The big swords in the foreground of the evergreen also look promising.

I've uploaded some photos onto photobucket so I hope this works. Please forgive me if this doesn't work properly.

http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n501/famunlau/Aquarium pictures/


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL, the plant in your photobucket labeled "pine needles?" appears to be a scraggly piece of hornwort. You could let it go and see if you like it.

If you were going for two canisters, I think having separate inlets and outlets would work better for flow than combining the two into one hose. But the cannister you have seems like enough for the tank. Not saying my setup is perfect, but I'm getting by with a Eheim 2213 (~110 gph) in a 40 gallon long. Its the same footprint of a 55 gallon (48 inches x 12.5) with a smaller height (16 inches).


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Single tailed golds and double tailed fancies don't mix so well; faster fish tend to eat more food, and may stress the slow fancies out. And their temperature requirements are different; single tailed prefer 'coldwater' temperatures, while the fancies are on the cooler end of the tropical scale.

But I have a 55g gold tank too! High five! I keep plants with them too. Fine leaved plants = expensive salad though. Rotala rotundifolia is a good browsing plant for them and it still lives and looks great. Feeding them veggies helps against the plant nomming too. And I like the fact that you are keeping crypts in there; those are near indestructible for them. If you want to start the collectoritis infection: Aponogetons, lily and banana plants resist the onslaught well. Oh, and good luck, and welcome! I'll be checking this journal for updates 

Oh, and in a planted tank you can keep a *slightly* larger amount of fish in there vs. a tank without plants with the same size. But your canister filter helps a bit too.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Rickrs and defiesexistence, I love the comments keep them coming!

Its funny, my parents have been taking care of goldfish (well this time round) for the last 15-16 years in the same old 2 foot tank with lots of various kinds of goldfish (alot of dead goldfish too ) but I've only really taken on the responsibility in the last 7 months or so. My brother introduced me to the fact that planted aquariums are cool so thats when I started looking out for them. I'm still so new to this and there is heaps to learn, sometimes I wish I didn't have to work and just sit there and think about this stuff (which invariably happens at lunch times, day dreams about fish).

Yeah I have a strange mix lol, but my fancies bully my comets, well my blackmoor doesn't but the white one definitely does so it always gets first preference. I think my blackmoor is my longest surviving fish that I've had (its at least a year since I've had it) but blackmoors I've found are a problem in their own right. I tend to leave it alone unless I absolutely have to hospitalise it (QT as the forum people say) since it tends to have things that come and go on its skin (regardless how clean my water is).

RickRS when u say you have a 110gph HOB filter (Aquaclear 20 I think, but its the one thats 15 years old) on a 40, do you have goldfish too? I mean I've never had tropicals so I don't know what the bioload is. But I know I was doing alot of water changes with a 100GPH on a 2 foot with 10 goldies (hahah yes it is ridiculously overstocked) so it was like 25-50% every 5 days or so and cleaning the filter with tank water every 1.5 weeks. A bit nuts but the fish were happy. And that tank was planted. I tried the Cabomba once, and that was gone in 3 days. RIdiculous.

Yeah I'll look at lilies later and update when I get home from work with pictures. Take care all


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Not a HOB filter, a Eheim canister, the 2213. 

With 6 fantails goldfish that are young and about 2-3 inch nose to tail, one veiltail about 3-4 inches, and one moor about 7-8 inches. And one red-tail shark, 3 inch, that needed to be removed from another tank for picking on another shark. This tank was started about Oct. last year for the wife with the 6 fantails as 1 inch babies. That was all I was going to put in the 40 gallon, so they would have growing room. And then the shark was moved into it because of a mistake of getting a pair for my son's tank (they will fight continously). Then a month in, the wife had to have the veiltail from a LFS's going out of business sale. Then 1st February, I saw the black moor at another store and told the wife about the size of this thing and she have to have it, as well.

Now for true confession: I don't measure water parameters. I can said that I see no sign of distress with the fish. I typically change out about 4-5 gallon water on weekends, and I cleaned the canister for the first time two weekends ago since I got it, making it a three month clean out. Except for temporary swim bladder issues with the veiltail related to constipation that arose from a flake food, everyone is healthly. 

I was concerned over the color of the water, which was brown from either tannin from the three pieces of driftwood (most likely) and/or waste from the fish. Added SeaChem Purigen when I did the canister clean out and the water is amazingly clear, as a result.

Have a rather poor picture of the setup attached.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

oh my apologies, Rick I mean i had a HOB 110gph filter hahaha.

Wish my partner would continually want fish, she would rather me spend more time with her than with my fish tank.

Wow your fish tank is cool (kinda looks like mine hahaha) this seachem purigen u talk about what does it actually do? And how do you dose it? I will look it up when I visit one of the LFS today (petbarn in Sydney which is like some kind of warehouse, I have bought plants here before but the shop ladies don't have any idea what they are selling, but its cheap, and the chems are cheap). I normally go to a local LFS to source fish and certain plants because she has a 4 foot by 2 foot by 2 foot tank running off an aqua clear 110 which she constantly doses with fertiliser and carbon supplements and she runs a really nice reef tank (its built into the store, which looks like a 6 by 4 by 4 foot tank) which i love the look of.

Most of my fish are ~4-5 inches (10-13cm long). Wow your blackmoor looks awesome. Wish mine was that big.

Anyway, this morning unless I miscounted, I think I'm missing some white clouds, not a lot but I think I counted less than 32 (unless my brother counted the wrong number in the first place) but there's more than 20 in there still. They might have been hiding, but I think at night time my goldfish are still active when the lights are off and open their mouths and chomp on my white clouds  oh well I'll see how it goes, may end up taking the white clouds out so they can breed in a different tank.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

The Purigen absorbs organics and ammonia. It was recommended by several people on plant forums to filter out the brown tint in the water that develops with some driftwood as tannin is released from the wood. 

I have three pieces of driftwood that I soaked, changed water, boiled for a hour, then let soak in the hot water over night to get as much tannins out before using. Still turns the tank water brown. Water changes help a little, but only for a couple of days. Finally tried Purigen and the brown tint is gone after maybe two short days. 

Since it absorbs ammonia, it should be helpful for goldfish waste control as well. 

The stuff looks like tan colored sand. The 100ml size packaged in a sealed mesh bag so you can add it to your filter just as it is. In a canister you would put it after the fine filter material so its the last material water go thru before being pumped back into the tank. And the stuff is reusable: you recharge it and reuse. In a few months (6 months is recommended) I soak in in bleach and water to release the impurities, then soak in de-chorinator solution, and it's ready to go back into the tank. SeaChem said you can do this at least six times. Only warning is to avoid certain de-chorinators that will contaminate the Purigen and prevent it from being recharged. 

Can't claim any credit for the size of the moor. It was that big straight from the store. Someone have a tankful of fish they needed to get rid of, sold them to the store for credit. Everything from that person's tank was huge.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah I saw some of the purigen yesterday at a pet warehouse yesterday, I'll think about it since my water is really quite clear atm (I think the number of plants I have coupled with a filter that is working really really well). I really can't be bothered testing the water since the fish are really happy and healthy (more water, more plants better environment, everyone's happy). 

My white goldfish loves chasing my white clouds hahaha its funny actually because i don't think it knows what they are, except they are fun to chase. I fed some dried bread to them yesterday, that stuff you chuck in a ceasar salad, crushed it up and broke it up for the fish to eat. OMG all the white clouds came out of hiding so i did count incorrectly hahaha. White clouds are quite cute, especially in a school.

I bought another bunch of val, what I think is penny wort and some hygro which explains one of the ?? in my birds eye view picture in a previous post to put into my 2 foot tank. I've also got a rock that I will be putting back in there and I will probably add one or 2 sucking cat fish in that tank for clean up later down the track, since they don't add that much bioload and will help the tank keep clean.

I will post some more photos tonight, I'm happy with the 55g atm, although who knows, I may want to play with it later again. The plants are growing quite nicely, hygro and I think its some other kind of hygro and the wysteria are growing about an inch a day. Wish it would bunch out, but I will just keep cuttting it, and keep making my jungle. Hopefully this will entice my white clouds to mate and give me some eggs and fry. 

Eventually I do believe that I will end up building a pond, but that will be another project. This pond though I will be doing without pumps or filtration and just let nature take its course. Although parents might want a waterfall, so a pump might be required, although I may be able to get away with a small pump and some gravity fed pipes. But thats for another day.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

my apologies for being a bit lazy with posting...I've been replanting my previous 20g, now that all my fish are in the 55g tank. And all the plants the gold fish are digging up are going into that tank too. I might start a community tank in there, what should I put into a community planted tank with freshwater (cold/heated?) I like angel fish, I'm thinking bout those and maybe some plecos etc. Probably need a heater?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

20 Gallon=too small for angels and most plecos. 
Rasboras, tetras,small rainbows like Gertrudae, Dario Dario, small corydoras,octocinclus, are some options good for a 20 gallon.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

ah ok I didn't know that.

I might get some tetras but i read they get some nasty tetra disease or something. I was also thinking bout bristlenose catfish, is it hard to breed them?

I'm going to try and stick away from goldfish for my 20g since I want a community not just 1 fish. I like neons and cardinals, but cardinals are a little pricey for that tank since its not my main one anymore. I'll see how it goes. Thanks for the list, I'll have a look out for them waterfaller.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry guys for lack of photos but here are some new ones I took today, sorry bout blurriness. I've added all my goldfish in here now, I think one is a carp (not sure, the silver goldish one) And they are pretty happy in the new tank. One of my wcmm jumped out of the tank and only realised it the next morning  might have been when I was moving things around and didn't notice that it came out. 

http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n501/famunlau/55g%20Goldfish%20Planted%20Tank/ 

I'm also hoping to set up my old 20g into a tropical community tank. Here are the photos and I'm hoping to add a few more plants before adding the fish. Any ideas for fish? I like neon tetras, and danios. 

http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n501/famunlau/20g planted tank/


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyway I went to a pet shop and decided to buy some feeder fish....I mean whoever heard of putting barbs as feeders? They are about 2 cm long. I bought the lot of feeder fish because I felt sorry for them...I think there are a couple of mollies in there too...mostly guppies though, but 2 have quite nice colourations.

Anyway, I think there's 25 feeders in my 2 foot now, I'll take some photos later, I'm just hoping the feeders survive...I find them quite cute since they are mostly babies.

When they mature a little, I'll find some oto cat fish and stick them in there too...I have a heater in preparation for when that happens...


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

I looked this morning, and one of my feeders got stuck in the inlet of my HOB filter and had passed  

I just couldn't find the heart to let them live at the pet shop knowing they will just be dumped into a tank to be eaten by some carnivorous fish.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll post some more photos this afternoon, I've added some more hygro, val and a red aquatic plant in the 55g. 

I think my feeder tank has eggs in there! I've also planted some ambulia (soft multileaved stem plant) and baby tears in there as well. I'll see how it goes.

I've been using JBL Kugeln clay balls and they seem to work. Although I'm not sure if the lights in my 4 foot are giving the light at the bottom of the tank. Also, wondering how to stop my anubias going slightly yellow? DO I need iron and potassium?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

aussie said:


> . Also, wondering how to stop my anubias going slightly yellow? DO I need iron and potassium?


Probably. Have you checked your nitrates recently? That's a decent indication of whether you need to dose macros... though with goldies in the tank I'll be surprised if those are bottomed out.

Is it older leaves that are yellowing, or newer leaves? If it's older leaves but new leaves look OK, then it's more likely that the plants are just acclimating to their new environment. It's possible that these plants were grown emersed, if you got them directy from a nursery/LFS rather than another hobbyist.

Also, have you pulled those nonaquatics yet? I really like that variagated plant and would love to see it as a houseplant. Shame to see it poop out in your tank... :icon_cool


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks for that laura,

I haven't ever actually checked nutrient levels minus PH and temperature. Normally my tanks have been overstocked so I hardly think there's not enough. Although fish poop is not all kinds of nutrients just nitrates and phosphates. I wasn't sure if there was enough potassium or iron, but I guess that can come from water changes, since there is always low levels of this stuff in the pipes coming into the house.

Its really just older leaves, and its not really yellowing that much. Alot of it is because, some of the fish have a pull of it, leave it ragged and it starts to die (looks bad) but I'm not actually sure why it is the case. I checked the PH today and it was fairly neutral. The LFS I got the plants from normally have the plants in a big tank for about a month with a huge HOB (Aquaclear 110) and I normally just choose from there. 

I am intending to pull those nonaquatics out, heheh I just haven't had the time yet, nor have I thought of what to put in replace of them. I will pull out the variagated plant (I assume u mean that thing I called alluminium plant) the purple temple/waffle and possibly the blue stricta since these aren't really aquatics. I'll probably end up with more hygro and maybe some more swords and val. Those tend to do well with my goldfish.

I'm also getting some more white clouds. I think I'll have to put up progress of my old 2 foot tank as well, because it really is a tank I'm redoing. Should be fun. I love the knowledge here and the opinions of everyone, so helpful. I do however find that I don't really want to test for everything and just use my eyes for observation into what I could possibly require.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

My buy list for tomorrow which is to add to my 55g. I've rearranged some of the existing plants, taken out the aluminium and purple temple which I will try and grow in the garden. 

3 swords (1 is a tall one, the other 2 will be the same as what I have)
2x hygro
2x wysteria
2x large anubias plants
2x crypts
and possibly 2 more hair grasses

and then maybe some other things if I see them at the LFS so I might mix and match. I've pushed alot of the plants into more well defined areas so its not as cluttered. Hopefully it looks better than it did. I will put up photos of my effort tomorrow night.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

some new photos after I spent a few hours scaping yesterday. CHanged a few things. Anyway enjoy.
Full Tank View








Another View








right side








Another full tank view









Sorry for some reflections in the photos. I'll take some more later.


----------



## aussie (Mar 1, 2011)

i'm going to do a video, my camera is hopeless with this reflection off the glass...I'll see if it makes any difference, otherwise I'll borrow someone's camera hahaha


----------

